# Lamar & Monroe



## ChevyClassic (Feb 23, 2017)

We have 1250 acres with power line, gas lines and food plots. Mixed woods and hard woods with creeks. We have good deer and turkey with a few hogs. Dues are 800.00 the first year with a discount on return members. We need a few members. web gghc.awardspace.biz Be glad to show lease about any time. 770-328-6one63 please leave message if no answer will call right back.

GOD BLESS


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 23, 2017)

Here are a few critters that my wife and I have taken from this lease over the past few years.  Her deer scored 133 and some change


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 23, 2017)

Coonhunting allowed


----------



## ChevyClassic (Feb 23, 2017)

sorry no dog hunting at this time


----------



## TJ Robinson (Feb 23, 2017)

How many members are there?


----------



## snuffy (Feb 24, 2017)

Is this a year round  club? Any Ducks?


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 24, 2017)

TJ Robinson said:


> How many members are there?



He usually keeps it around 20 or 21, or at least that's how it's been the past few years.



snuffy said:


> Is this a year round  club? Any Ducks?



Yes.  Year round.  You can access the property any time.  Not really any ducks.  There is a river as a property line on one side.  We've seen woodies flying up and down the river, but that's about it.


----------



## ruvig8r (Feb 24, 2017)

where are you located?  do you have a camp with water & electric to leave camper year round?


----------



## ChevyClassic (Feb 24, 2017)

exit 198 i75  we have ele. no water can leave camper


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Seems like a nice place and definitely a nice guy.  Thanks for the call Chevy!


----------



## ChevyClassic (Feb 25, 2017)

*tomorrow*

be down tomorrow after church if anyone wants to look around be glad to show,  just send a message or call

 God Bless


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 26, 2017)

Reserved spots?


----------



## Jewing (Feb 26, 2017)

*Club members*

Do you still have any openings? How many members do you have? Also how many established food plots? If so I would like to come take a look at the property with you if possible. I will be able to next weekend anytime. Thank you for your time and if you would like to call me six78 88six 8four7four.


----------



## ChevyClassic (Feb 27, 2017)

yes we do have 1 reserved spot and multiple club locations with food plots and open woods to hunt


----------



## saltshake (Mar 15, 2017)

*hunting*

Do you still have a opening


----------



## ChevyClassic (Mar 16, 2017)

we have 3 openings as of 3/16/2017


----------



## saltshake (Mar 17, 2017)

*Larry Salter*

I live in Fl so I probably can'y make it up there in time to look at it. I'm from Macon lived there all my life moved to Fl 17 years ago to retire. I'm a 71 veteran and just need a place to get out and enjoy the woods. Can you send me the rules and any other info. If everything looks good I will send you a check.  saltshake@yahoo.com  352-228-7966


----------



## harleyrealtor (Mar 19, 2017)

*Hunting Club*

Would it be 2 memberships for my wife and me, or would we both hunt under the seat membership?


----------



## wcannon (Mar 21, 2017)

would like to come and see property if you still have openings, 7708427zero77


----------



## ChevyClassic (Mar 23, 2017)

THANKS AGAIN G.O.N. 
For Your Help Getting Members We Needed.

WE ARE FULL


----------

